#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Επιστροφή χρημάτων των σεμιναρίων για ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές

## CYBERSYMEON

Παρακολούθησα το σεμινάριο των ενεργ. επιθεωρητών τον Δεκέμβριο του 2012 και εκδόθηκε από το ΚΕΚ προς εμένα τιμολόγιο ύψους 400 ευρώ το οποίο και δηλώθηκε τότε στην φορολογική αρχή. 
Σήμερα, τον Ιούλιο του 2016, το ΥΠΕΚΑ μου μετέφερε με έμβασμα στον τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό 400 ευρώ ως επιστροφή των χρημάτων που είχα δώσει τότε, στα πλαίσια της ενίσχυσης του κόσοτυς των σεμιναρίων των ενεργ. επιθεωρητών. 

Αυτά τα επιστρεφόμενα χρήματα πως θα δηλωθούν στην αρμόδια εφορία και ποιό χρονικό διάστημα; Μόνο στην φορολογική δήλωση του έτους 2016 την επόμενη χρονιά; Σε ποιο πεδίο; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

